# " Sunshine Kids" Tourney Soon.....



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Top Water Bar and Grill (April Fools Point), In San Leon, Sept.27th*
*See you there......:fish: Capt. Mickey Eastman will be there also. If ya can't fish this worth while tourney, just come on out and visit.*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

See........www.sunshinekids.org/fishing Sept.27th


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Bring your rain gear. Might need it with this low pressure system coming. Weighin starts at noon.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can we sign up at top water this week?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*GS11........I contacted Houston yesterday to have Jimmy post something in regards to your question but I have not seen an answer anywhere as yet. Sat. calls for N.East winds 5-10...bay waters smooth w/ a ch. of showers and t-storm. Call Jimmy or TopWater*


----------

